# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  The algae project

## Dave wow

im going to attemt to grow my own macro algaes. any hints and tips will be appreciated 
cheers guys

----------


## Timo

I used to have a pre-sump and the algea grow like mad in it. It was very simple all you need is a tank full of fish creating lots of waste then all i did was gravity feed straight into loads of bio balls (more the better) this pushes the nitrates right up, then out of the bio balls and went into the chamber which i put chaeto in. The chaeto grew like mad, when it was full it was growing out of the water. Get some seagreen and just add a couple of drops every 2-3 days.

I am thinking about setting up a chamber in my new sump setup and growing some aglea in it but this time i would like to use some nicer algea than boring old chaeto.

----------

